# Network upgrade Sat. Feb. 21st



## twilyth (Feb 19, 2015)

Should start around 10PM Fri EST and go for about 8 hours but you never know what might happen and we could be down longer so it can't hurt to increase your cache if you keep less than a day's worth.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=421


----------

